# Waiting..



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jimfs1 here, l

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I took the plunge last week and ordered a O&W I D 3066 C.

Just my luck though Roy phoned me the same afternoon to tell me he had just sold the last one







, so here I sit waiting for the next batch to come in, so I can get my grubby paws on one.

Cant wait to get it though, if it feels as good as it looks I will be a very happy bunny.

Jimfs1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimfs1 said:


> Jimfs1 here, l
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> ...


Don`t you just hate it when that happens









I`m sure the wait will be worth it and knowing Roy not too long









Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome t0 the forum Jimfs1 ,

The watch won't be long.


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everybody.

As Roy said I hope it's not long off









I have a good feeling about this watch after all the reviews I read abot O&W.

Come on Mr Postie Pat make my day









Jimfs1


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi jim

That must be as bad as missing the postie and having to wait all weekend to collect!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jim,

Have you other watches to tell us about?









Good choice BTW


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum Jim,
> 
> Have you other watches to tell us about?
> 
> ...


Jasonm,

Thank you for the welcome.

I have to many watches, thank the lord SWMBO is VERY understanding,

Rolex Submariner

Rolex Seadweller

Omega Seamaster (Bond)

2 Citizen divers

Seiko Orange monster (todays favorite)

Poljot Luftwaffe

Sandoz Submariner (dont knock it)

Invicta Submariner (again diont knock it)

and a load of other's, Seiko, casio etc,

So quite a few









One day I will line them all up and take some piccy's

Can't wait for the O&W though

There is a tale to tell on the two Rolex's.

Jimfs1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice broad range you have there









Ok don`t keep us in suspenders whats the story behind the Rolex`s?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Jim. Nice collection you have there.









Is SWMBO something like a 710?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Sandoz Submariner (dont knock it)
> 
> Invicta Submariner (again diont knock it)


We dont knock peoples watches here ( Unless your names Stan and the watch is red







)

Great list mate...









SWMBO

She Who Must Be Obeyed....
















True


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Submariner Tale,

It was the day before we flew back to the UK from Tenerife (we go for the outdoor stuff, not the idiot's guide version) we were at a bit of a loss. So I suggested we gor for a wonder around the capital Santa Cruz .

Now this is a bit odd for us as we don't like going round city's.

So their we are with daysacks, boots, shorts and surfing type T-shirts, and at the time I had really long hair in a pony tail.

I said to SWMBO lets have a look in the Rolex dealers window, so we cross the pavement and in the window looking at me is a Seadweller, well as you can imagine with a 2/3 year waiting list in the UK I am at a loss for words. SWMBO asks are they rare, so I tell her about the rarity at home.

The darling that she is says lets go inside and have a proper look at it.

We go in and straight away the security guard is wondering what are they doing in here, and starts fondling his knight stick as they take us to the back of the jewellers

SWMBO asks to look at the the Seadweller, in the meantime I spot in the other display case a Submariner, I could not believe it, I am now in Rolex heaven, SWMBO ask to look at that as well, the security guard is now getting ready for us to do a runner.

SWMBO says if you want both get both (as at this point she is sick to death of hearing all through the holiday about Rolly's).

So there I am sat deciding which one or both to get SWMBO knows I'm having doubts, so she asks the women who is dealing with us if she will hold them for an hour so we can go for a coffee and decide.

As we are walking round I spot this guy who is the spitting image of Aristotle Onassis with a Submariner on, well that's it, we head back to the jewllers and I decide to take the Submariner, as the woman is packing it in all the boxes, a Spanish woman comes in and starts having a heated discussion the women serving us, SWMBO tells me that her husband saw the Sub this morning as he was going to work, and asked her to go in a get it him when she had the chance, and was offering more money for it.

Ohh it doesn't it end there, I hand over my credit card, and does it go through, does it hell, Barclay card block the payment, as to them it's a bit odd that we are spending a few quid here and there then all of a sudden a whacking big payment is demanded, so i have to phone BC from the jewellers, to answer loads of questions to prove it's me, which at this point I loose my cool and start swearing at the women down the phone (we have been sat for 11/2hours trying to sort out what the problem is, in broken English and krappy Spanish).

The women decides it's me due to my prowess in Anglo Saxon, and the payment finally goes through.

(the thing is though I had bought a Citizen Promaster a few days before, so I come through Customs

feeling like a watch smuggler

The next year we are in Tenerife again and pass the Rolly dealer and guess what's in the window, yep a Seadweller, so straight away SWMBO grabs my arm drags me in and we purchase (with no problems, due to warning BC) the Seadweller so I can't moan at her that I always wanted both.

I suppose it's one of those â€œyou have to be their talesâ€ but hey what the heck.

jimfs1


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great story Jim









I wish my 710 would do that...









If you havent heard the story behind '710' do a search


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very good Jim.

My wife is like that. However I don't know if she would tell me to buy both at once...............


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I hand over my credit card, and does it go through, does it hell, Barclay card block the payment


Same damn thing happened to me, but with a TSB card.

The jewellers was full of people, and I was damn embarrased.....I used the shops phone to berate TSB until they believed it was me......I demanded ( and got) a written appologyfrom TSB

Apparently, It was because........" you dont use your card very often sir...."

Probably use it a damn-sight less often from now on.

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice story Jim & welcome.

same thing happened to me with my cc when I was buying the 710's engagement ring. I told the guy to forget it.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Apparently, It was because........" you dont use your card very often sir...."
> 
> Probably use it a damn-sight less often from now on.


I have the opposite problem and it causes the same thing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Got blocked from sending $3000 to the US the other day and I had to phone the card co to explain why I was sending the money.









You can't blame them, so much CC fraud nowadays.

BTW Welcome to the forum Jim.

Nice to have a fellow SD owner.


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

BOOHOOOO

I'm still sat here waiting and wondering























C'mon Mr O&W get ya finger out.

Jim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Poor you Jim









I got my new watch this morning, you cant beat that new watch feeling









The anicipation will make it even better when it does arrive


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jimfs1 said:


> BOOHOOOO
> 
> I'm still sat here waiting and wondering
> 
> ...


Sorry Jim, won't be long.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

neil said:


> Got blocked from sending $3000 to the US the other day and I had to phone the card co to explain why I was sending the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neil's right - the company is only trying to protect your money. Why would you get angry about that?

Jim reveals the key: notify your bank and cc companies when and where you will be travelling. Once they put a note on your account, there should be no problem.

This has happened to me several times. I finally learned my lesson and put "call the bank" on my packing list. Yes, its' embarassing, but less so than having it happen at your local grocer's because some [email protected]#$ in Torremolinos has maxed out your card or emptied your account.

Welcome Jim, enjoy the new watch. Pictures are welcome!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hopefully I'll have it to you for Friday Jim,


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

WOOOOHOOOOO,

Thaks Roy , you made my day.























Best let you know....

The pheasat was OK























(That will be our little secret)

jim


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jimfs1 said:


> The pheasat was OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear it







,

Sorry again for the delay with the watch,

Cheers


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

No more waiting, no more wondering,

IT'S HERE






























All you can say about this watch is that it is FANTASTIC!

Anyone thinking about getting one, don't umm and ahhhh, get one, you will not be disapointed.

Many thanks Roy.

Jim


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Jim,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jimfs1 said:


> No more waiting, no more wondering,
> 
> IT'S HERE
> 
> ...


Good choice Jim ... I am very pleased with mine


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

UPDATE,

Well I've had my O&W I D 3066 C for about a month now, and I HATE IT







, yes you heard me, the reason, it's just too nice, it has become my mistress, I cant stop looking at it, touching it, wearing it.

Here I am with a Sea dweller and a Submariner and loads of others and all I do is put on my O&W, what is wrong with me??? please help.

SHMBO asked me the other day would I like to try and get a Rolex Daytona, as I kept banging on about them, guess what I said, no what's the point I've got my O&W which I think is the best looking watch I have ever seen, her face was a piccy.

Just think of all the dosh I could have saved.

Also I have got my paws on a Citizen Blue eagle







from Ewan Wilson, what a star, I fell in love with one after seeing mach 0.0013137's one a few weeks ago, no-one had any, but Ewan the star that he is managed to track one down for me and here I sit with it on my wrist.

I wish I had the time to post more but we are in the final throws of joinng our two houses together (long story, but the house next door and ours was once one, so we have bought it and converting them back to how it used to be, and like the fools we are we are doing it ourselves,) so if you want to know all about stone property lime plaster mortar and curing damp, I'm your man.

Oh well back to work

(sorry for any spolling pistakes)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jimfs1 said:


> UPDATE,
> 
> Here I am with a Sea dweller and a Submariner and loads of others and all I do is put on my O&W, what is wrong with me???
> 
> ...


Nothing's wrong with you at all. Perfectly normal behaviour IMO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad you managed to track down a Blue Eagle, Jim they are nice









Re deciding not to buy the RD, it may be nice ( OK its very nice) but if you`re happy with the O & W so what









Also it leaves you money spare to spend on other watches


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

I keep looking at the Roamer Stingray with the black face that Roy has on special.

Must resist as SHMBO will kill me, but it is nice, don't normally go for Quartz, but it looks good.

Jim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimfs1 said:


> I keep looking at the Roamer Stingray with the black face that Roy has on special.
> 
> Must resist as SHMBO will kill me, but it is nice, don't normally go for Quartz, but it looks good.
> 
> ...


Tell her you you`re not sure now about the RD you might still get it however there`s this nice Roamer which has also taken your fancy


----------

